# OS X86



## bounougounoufou (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un notebook MSI u100 wind et j'ai trouvé des tutos pour installer mac ox86

mon notebook ne devrait me servir a terme que pour faire tourner garageband.

cette version de mac os X86 est elle fiable et si elle s'installe correctement, et malgré les problemes qui interviendront (perte du micro du aux drivers etc) la config du msi u100 est elle assez bonne pour faire tourner cette OS, ou du moins cette version et garageband.

d'avance merci de vos reponses.

Gautou the faurume dédié&#8230;


----------



## Anthony (2 Octobre 2010)

Netbook = Atom != GarageBand


----------

